# Another DCWC Extravaganza



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Settle down Lee. Don't you know that hunting season is in full swing then? Folks don't shoot targets when they can shoot at things that bleed when you hit them.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

That time of year count me out thats my offseason....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> Settle down Lee. Don't you know that hunting season is in full swing then? Folks don't shoot targets when they can shoot at things that bleed when you hit them.





X Hunter said:


> That time of year count me out thats my offseason....


Come on guys, you could do like you did at the last one: Talk it up big time and then not show up.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Is it better to get on here and blather on about how well you're going to shoot and then get beat by a blind pin shooter? If'n I were you I'd do more practicin' and less yappin'



pragmatic_lee said:


> Come on guys, you could do like you did at the last one: Talk it up big time and then not show up.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

ron meadows said:


> is it better to get on here and blather on about how well you're going to shoot and then get beat by a blind pin shooter? If'n i were you i'd do more practicin' and less yappin'


-ok-


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah Prag that is about the time of the year when the rut is starting to heat up. Not many are going to give up a week end in a tree for a week end on the course at that time of the year.

I don't get into hunting as much as I used to, but even I will be in a tree that week end.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> -ok-


Not the response I was expecting from a prime smack talker...I was expecting a real doozie of a comeback. Is that all you got buddy???


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah Prag that is about the time of the year when the rut is starting to heat up. Not many are going to give up a week end in a tree for a week end on the course at that time of the year.
> 
> I don't get into hunting as much as I used to, but even I will be in a tree that week end.


That's a BIG 10-4. I'll be testing out NC's new "Bowhunting on Private Land on Sundays" law.:jam::banana:

Be up a tree both days. :archer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> Not the response I was expecting from a prime smack talker...I was expecting a real doozie of a comeback. Is that all you got buddy???


I'll be back - Mac just walked in and I've got to entertain him. :mg:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'll be back - Mac just walked in and I've got to entertain him. :mg:


Keep your personal matters personal!!!!:mg:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Keep your personal matters personal!!!!:mg:


he's got the BEST dogs all-the-way that you ever put your lips around


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*sounds fun*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Started pumping Jarlicker up a little at dinner last night concerning another Extravaganza at DCWC "this" year. I thinking a late season shoot on the weekend of 10/31-11/01 would be nice. That is the weekend that we go back off daylight savings time.
> 
> Plus there might even be some "tricks and treats" on the range.
> 
> How about it - if you're interested help me prod Jarlicker.


Since I don't hunt (I'll try it sometime) it sounds fun. just hope it's not too cold. I'm always up for a shoot.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> he's got the BEST dogs all-the-way that you ever put your lips around


TMI ukey:Man thats just WRONG!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> he's got the BEST dogs all-the-way that you ever put your lips around


*
IT'S A TRAP!!!!!! RUN...RUN FOR YOUR LIFE.....OR PULL OUT YOUR CHECKBOOK......YOU JUST BOUGHT A ROOM FULL OF FURNITURE!!!!*

.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*I agree*



X Hunter said:


> TMI ukey:Man thats just WRONG!!!


Much too much informationukey:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Much too much informationukey:


LOL
I ain't never seen the prags move that fast or go that long between stogies

best part was the ONLY thing I bought was the dogs:tongue:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

What did you do to the poor guy Mac......he ain't made a peep since saying your were arriving.



Macaholic said:


> LOL
> I ain't never seen the prags move that fast or go that long between stogies
> 
> best part was the ONLY thing I bought was the dogs:tongue:


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Prag, I agree with the others bad time of year. I doubt I'll be in trees anymore after my recent incident but I'll sure be in a ground blind!

Mac....there are some things we just don't need to know!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

October is hunting season you silly kids......there IS a time to put the dots away and start killing things!!!


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Started pumping Jarlicker up a little at dinner last night concerning another Extravaganza at DCWC "this" year. I thinking a late season shoot on the weekend of 10/31-11/01 would be nice. That is the weekend that we go back off daylight savings time.
> 
> Plus there might even be some "tricks and treats" on the range.
> 
> How about it - if you're interested help me prod Jarlicker.


Bring it on!! There are those of us who do not hunt.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Come on Lee you know everyday here at DCWC is like an Extravaganza. What is the difference? Do you just what me to cook and answer more questions than normal in a polite manner. Well guess what? Any time................


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I wish the very best of luck to those that actually do go hunting that weekend. 

For those that don't hunt, then we'll see how things pan out over the next couple of months. Now Jarlicker, if you will continue to cook like you did a couple of weeks ago, I'll continue to furnish the pork chops.  But next time, I'll give someone else the opportunity to supply the beverages. :darkbeer:


----------



## dswaney09 (Apr 27, 2009)

*june july be better*

Sunny and i will be there even if hunting season is on, only wish you do one in late june or July would be better. and by the way prag i will be stopping by the 28 th of this month on my way back to Atlanta.


----------



## RangerRick (May 4, 2009)

*Dcwc extravaganza*

I would like to be included.

Not all of us hunt. While planning on hunting in future I am not set up, so this would be a great time for me.

I hope my first Bow arrives next week but I am not counting on it.

Thanks!


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> he's got the BEST dogs all-the-way that you ever put your lips around


There is not much that penicillin won't kill! :mg:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Prag~
I am up for it, just not that weekend. 

As for the Prags moving so fast....we only do it once a week and we get paid to do it!:mg:

Mac~glad you liked the dogs. We hope to see you back soon. We need some new blood in there! Or maybe just some new money!


----------

